
Boolean short circuiting is not guaranteed in SQL - pplonski86
http://morningcoffee.io/boolean-short-circuiting-is-not-guaranteed-in-sql.html
======
karmakaze
It's much better to think of SQL like math, as in sets and commutative
operations than as a procedural language. And always use EXPLAIN to spot check
performance assumptions, realizing that even then that can vary with data or
usage.

I usually find the opposite surprising, when I write an expression and the
query planner _hasn 't_ re-arranged what I wrote into whatever it thought was
best based on available indexes and gathered statistics.

------
throwaway5250
Indeed, SQL is a declarative language. It'd be quite shocking if short
circuiting were happening.

